# Net holder



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 12' V-haul boat and sometimes, well most of the time, the net is tangled with a rod or a rod is tangled with the net
It's a royal pain with a nice fish flopping beside the boat while trying to get the net free with one hand.

Anyone have any ideas as to a net holder/caddie...or what do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We use a combination of the Monster Rod holder net caddy and a 0/33 rod holder. Both work fine and fir travel i use the frabill net holder for internal use where the other two hold the net out on the edge of the boat where its out of the way


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I have always had smaller boats and know exactly what you are dealing with. My solution was to get a piece of PVC a little bit bigger diameter than the net handle and than attach it vertically in one of the back corners. While you are fishing you can just stick it inside the PVC and its up and out of the way and easily accessible to grab with one hand.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we just use an extra rod holder on my boat, works great. just make sure the inside diameter is larger than your rod handle.
sherman


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

I cut a slot in a piece of PVC. Then cut a slot in a piece of radiator hose. Then put the hose in the PVC slightly offset with a cut 
flap of hose overlapping the outside of the pvc. Allowing me to grab the net in a flash and kind of rip it out of the tube in one quick motion. The hose flap is stiff enough to retract ready for next time.


----------

